# XFX launches 9600GT in India!!!



## Abheek (Feb 22, 2008)

Source - www.Tech2.com


XView attachment 1603

View attachment 1604

XFX today announced the arrival of its latest premium product XFX GEFORCE 9600 GT. 



This new card supports next-generation GeForce graphics with PureVideo HD technology, which enables the PC to play HD DVD and Blu-ray video playback with brilliant clarity. This card is also the first product in the 9600 GT series to offer up to 90 percent greater performance than any GeForce card in its class. It supports Microsoft DirectX 10 support, NVIDIA’s Quantum Effects technology, Lumenex engine as well as Unified Architecture ensuring optimium game performance.

It standard runs at a core speed of 650 MHz, with XFX overclocked versions available in the Extreme and XXX editions pushing 680 MHz and 700 MHz. The 9600 GT is HDMI capable with the use of HDMI certified components. The 9600 GT XXX edition is fully HDMI certified and includes a HDMI component kit and Company of Heroes DVD as a bonus game bundle.



The 9600 graphics card is available with Rashi Peripherals and its nationwide branches across India at an estimated street price of Rs. 13990 with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^13k is a bit too much...
Thanks for the info


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 22, 2008)

Its 14k.A bit overpriced.Anyways,price would be reducing soon.I think i'll be buying a desktop in march and (hopefully) this monster would be mine.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Its nearly 14k.Anyways,price would be reduced soon.I think i'd be buying a desktop in march.I'd get this monster.


I dont think the price will drop so soon...


----------



## Abheek (Feb 22, 2008)

Thats ok dude, but u need a PCI-E 2.0 compatible board for this baby! These boards are quite expensive. Better to take a mid range pc and upgrade to AMD phenom and a pci-e 2.0 mother board after a year. By then we should hopefully see DDR 3 on AMD platforms too.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

^^Are you sure about that?
I thought these PCI-E 2.0 cards could run on the older PCI-E slots...


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll forget the thought then,And follow your advice,I am bit of a n00b in this matter anyways.But I am tired of my current p4 1.7ghz pc.Lol.


----------



## Abheek (Feb 22, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^Are you sure about that?
> I thought these PCI-E 2.0 cards could run on the older PCI-E slots...



I am absolutely certain. They aint backward compatible as they offer twicw as much bandwith compared to the current PCI-E 1.1. 

The foll was on the Nvidia website at *www.nvidia.com/page/pci_express.html

While NVIDIA's PCI Express 1.1 solutions deliver a high level of computer performance surpassing AGP and PCI buses, NVIDIA leads the industry in developing cutting-edge high speed interfaces like PCI Express 2.0. NVIDIA’s PCI Express 2.0 solutions double the bandwidth of the existing PCI Express bus enabling NVIDIA’s Desktop, Mobile and Professional products to deliver faster graphics and enhanced system performance for every type of computer user. NVIDIA is pleased to introduce in October 2007, the world's first PCIe Gen2 Graphics Card, the GeForce 8800 GT.

Along with higher performance, NVIDIA's PCI Express 2.0 solutions support Advanced Power Management features, leading the industry to optimize overall system energy efficiency.

View attachment 1605


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

its XFX-they always start overpriced and then Asus comes with something better at a cheaper rates


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> its XFX-they always start overpriced and then Asus comes with something better at a cheaper rates


They also come with better cooling


----------



## Abheek (Feb 22, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> I'll forget the thought then, and follow your advice, I am bit of a n00b in this matter anyways.But I am tired of my current p4 1.7ghz pc.Lol.




Smart of u dude! 

I have also noticed on some web sites that the price of an AMD Phenom X4 is between 8-11000 bucks. The price will fall drastically in a year’s time.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 22, 2008)

One more year with my p4!.I can do it...


----------



## Voldy (Feb 22, 2008)

Ahh too priceee 13+k still alot wouldnt have that much money to spend on that beast but thanks for the info


----------



## nvidia (Feb 22, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> One more year with my p4!.I can do it...


You can stick to it for more than a year unless you want to start some serious gaming...


----------



## Abheek (Feb 22, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> One more year with my p4!.I can do it...



No! No! u dont have to stick back with that, You can upgrade to a new system but not spend too much. I suggest the foll temp config,

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ (Rs. 3700)
socket AM2
2200MHz FSB

ASUS M2N VM DVI (Rs. 4000)
Nvidia nforce 630a + geforce 7050PV Chipset

Transend DDR2 667 MHZ 1 GB ram (Rs. 850)

You can upgrade your HDD and Opticle drive as necessary.
The whole thing shouldnt cross 16500Rs., considering u take a new case and power supply in addition to a 250GB seagate SATA 2 HDD + Samsung SH203 DVD writer.

I like AMD because of their price to performence ratio and the fact that u get grand mother boards for extremely less prices.

Happy upgrading!!


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont game much.But eww,1.7ghz.
  Hmm..I can forget 9600GT and opt for that Ati 3870 or something.But every game is being optimised for Nvidia.Thats sad.And my second best choice would be to stick to 8600GT.Better stick to 8600GT,I am not a serious gamer.


----------



## spikygv (Feb 22, 2008)

13k ... too much. MSI 8800GT 512mb is a much better option for the same price. 
pcie 2.0 cards are compatible with pcie 1.1 slots ( most mobo's run fine but via chipset mobo's dont support 8800GT ) . 

pcie 2.0 offers twice the bandwidth as that of pcie 1.1 but today's cards are just saturating the bandwidth of pcie 1.1 and are far from using the extra bandwidth pcie 2.0 offers. . 

wats the street price of hd3870 ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2008)

They ll be vfm when they reach 7-8k. 
BTW yea these PCIe2.0 cards ll work on older PCIe x16 slots. Just that the bandwidth ll be reduced.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 22, 2008)

HD3870 at 13k will be a much better solution.


----------



## napster007 (Feb 22, 2008)

looks so damn cool


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 22, 2008)

Pathik said:


> They ll be vfm when they reach 7-8k.
> BTW yea these PCIe2.0 cards ll work on older PCIe x16 slots. Just that the bandwidth ll be reduced.



I don't think they would reach 7-8k even in a time frame of 1 year. It will be around 9000-10000 maybe after 3-6 months.

Unless some newer NVIDIA card is up which performs better than 9600GT for a entry to mid-range card say like 9800GT, 9800GT or an ATI equivalent, its price will not come down. 

Right now, I think you will get a 8800GT 512MB ones which perform much better than 9600GT for an additional 1000-1500 bucks more.

Also ATI have announced a price reduction of $50 for ATI HD 3870 & $30 for ATI HD 3850. So ATI is now a better option for entry-mid range card.



> *9600 GT Forces HD 3800 Prices Down* _The Staff of Tom's Hardware_
> February 20, 2008 12:46
> *6:30 am (PST), 2/21/2008*: Yesterday we asked why AMD might be lowering it's prices on its HD 3800 line. Well, now you know. The price drop was in response to Nvidia's new GeForce 9600 GT card. As of this writing, AMD's new prices for the Radeon HD 3850 and HD 3870 have yet to hit the e-stores. However, you should soon see the HD 3870 dropping from $245 to $189 and the HD 3850's price falling to $169 from $199.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 22, 2008)

check this out--
9800=8800
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5808&Itemid=34

And 9600GT is costly bcoz of this-
*forums.erodov.com/showthread.php?t=5071


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 22, 2008)

Geforce 9600GT price goes down
*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5859&Itemid=34
The lowest price at € 138.37

4 cards from EVGA *www.evga.com/articles/394.asp


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2008)

thats nice to hear.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 24, 2008)

@Abheek
PCIE 2.0 cards are backward compatible with 1.1 slots for sure, as many guys are already running PCIE 2.0 cards like HD 3850 in older 1.1 slots.

And at 13k, the card is total waste. There is no improvement than the the older gud 8800GT. Even no DX 10.1 support for the 9600GT. And even performance is lower than 8800GT and has higher price.
What nvidia is thinkin bout the customers???? Just a new name "9600GT" will attract people and theyll buy it at higher price than already existing and better performing 8800GT?


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant just understand why some of u are saying "9600GT is a monster" ??!!
It cant even beat the 8800GT. It dont has DX 10.1 support.
Then why shud one opt for 9600GT at ~ 14K price??!!
Ati HD3XXX series are lot more vfm with DX10.1.
No way 9600GT is a monster. Its a low/mid range card and if it doen not has decent price cut soon, noone shud buy it considering the price/performance ratio.
MSI 8800GT overclocked edition is a far better choice.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2008)

^^ Who said they are monsters??   And yea they should flop if Nvidia doesn't bring down their prices soon.


----------



## BULLZI (Feb 25, 2008)

Count Dracula said:


> Its 14k.A bit overpriced.Anyways,price would be reducing soon.I think i'll be buying a desktop in march and (hopefully) this monster would be mine.


 
Just an example .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 25, 2008)

9600GT is a *white elephant in black font*, so I would advice all of you to instead buy ATi HD 3xxx cards, or MSI 8800GT OC Edition.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Feb 25, 2008)

Mediocre gamers go for 8600 GT its best bang for buck still


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 25, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> I don't think they would reach 7-8k even in a time frame of 1 year. It will be around 9000-10000 maybe after 3-6 months.



You can already get the 9600GT for 10K through group order on various forums.


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 26, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> You can already get the 9600GT for 10K through group order on various forums.



Thats good for retailers ... I think it will be group orders of around 25-50 cards ... not less than that. The end consumer won't benefit from that. If it was a group order of say 5 cards, maybe then it would be useful for us. 

Even then, 10k is costly considering its performance & price is lesser than ATI's 38xx series. Now the ATI has lowered their prices ... so ATI would be a better option.

*off topic* ....
Can u specify WHERE you can get it & how much is the Group Order(qty) u meant? Just telling Various forums wouldn't help people who would want to buy them.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 26, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> Thats good for retailers ... I think it will be group orders of around 25-50 cards ... not less than that. The end consumer won't benefit from that. If it was a group order of say 5 cards, maybe then it would be useful for us.



Why does it matter to you if you are getting the card whether there is 100 cards or maybe a 1000cards in the group order as long as you get your  card with warranty?



shadow2get said:


> Even then, 10k is costly considering its performance & price is lesser than ATI's 38xx series. Now the ATI has lowered their prices ... so ATI would be a better option.



I was only replying to your quote where you said the price is going to come to 10K only after 6months to 1 year.



shadow2get said:


> *off topic* ....
> Can u specify WHERE you can get it & how much is the Group Order(qty) u meant? Just telling Various forums wouldn't help people who would want to buy them.



erodov.com
Just tell the guy who's running the order which card you want, and even if it's a single card, you can still get it. No need to wait for another 100 card order to complete.


----------



## monkey (Feb 27, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> You can already get the 9600GT for 10K through group order on various forums.



If you look at other sections of this forum then you would realise that 9600GT is already retailing at 10k level. Only XFX is charging high for its card. 
Check this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=229

You will see that MSI 9600GT OC is retailing for 10.5k and Palit 9600GT is below 10k. So no need for group order..


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 27, 2008)

monkey said:


> If you look at other sections of this forum then you would realise that 9600GT is already retailing at 10k level. Only XFX is charging high for its card.
> Check this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5193&page=229
> 
> You will see that MSI 9600GT OC is retailing for 10.5k and Palit 9600GT is below 10k. So no need for group order..



I hope you realise that the reason I said so was of this:



shadow2get said:


> I don't think they would reach 7-8k even in a time frame of 1 year. It will be around 9000-10000 maybe after 3-6 months.



So, please read the previous posts before coming to a conclusion why someone posted something so.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

told u Asus will come with something better-so here it is-- 
*www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=725
reviews clearly show it has better cooling and performance than Nvidia (xfx/evga,etc) reference design


----------

